# SURGE INFO



## Faith090886 (May 15, 2017)

If your sitting in a non-highlighted/non-surge area and a surge area pops up, can you tap in the surge area on your phone and the navigation will automatically give you turn by turn directions on how to get to that surge area, or do you have to manually type in the directions?


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Faith090886 said:


> If your sitting in a non-highlighted/non-surge area and a surge area pops up, can you tap in the surge area on your phone and the navigation will automatically give you turn by turn directions on how to get to that surge area, or do you have to manually type in the directions?


Never ever ever ever chase a surge cloud. Used mostly to lure drivers to that area. You will see that as you drive towards it the cloud will shrink and disappear on you.

And the answer to your question is no, you can't tap in the phone for directions.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

The app will not give you directions....On a side note: Do not chase a surge...they come and go and many times once you get to the surge location the surge will be gone.


----------



## Faith090886 (May 15, 2017)

thanks, so just find a busy L.A area and just stick to that area?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yeah. So for example, you can already know it's going to surge right after a concert, ball game, bars closing 2am, etc. So you can be near by and ready.
But like others said, don't chase it. Like trying to catch a rainbow.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Do NOT chase the surge.

And, it will NOT surge where you are if you are ONLINE.

Please go OFFLINE in a known area that surges. 
Wait for all the ants to gobble up the base fares (and the <1.3x boosts). 
When it clears up, hopefully a surge will begin. DO NOT go online yet. WAIT. BE PATIENT. 
Let the new ants eat the 1.2x surge.
Watch for the next or continual surge increase.
When the 2nd or 3rd surge wave hits, go online and take the high surge (>1.7x) at your discretion.

Do not accept ANY Pool requests.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> Do not accept ANY Pool requests.


There are somethings you just have to do at least once. Accept your first pool request. The you will understand why everyone here say not to accept them.



Faith090886 said:


> thanks, so just find a busy L.A area and just stick to that area?


Well the thing with Uber is you never know where you will end up. I never stay in the area I want to be in. Just do the best you can.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> There are somethings you just have to do at least once. Accept your first pool request.


If anyone wants to experience a Pool request, I'd recommend using the Destination Filter for the first Pool drive.

Go to an area other than the hoods (ie southbay beach cities, like Redondo Beach). Stay near PCH, and set your DF to LAX (or make it shorter to Manhattan/Hermosa Beach Pier. Having the ocean on 1 side will somewhat limit the search request radius. After your 2nd Pool match, hit that Stop New Requests button. Finish that last pool chain. Park somewhere safe, and check your earnings. Do the math, and you'll never want to do pool again.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

When I see a surge cloud I head in the opposite direction unless it's a big one that doesn't disappear after 5 minutes. The app is manipulating new drivers to fill in the cities gaps where drivers are few and far between.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Veju said:


> When I see a surge cloud I head in the opposite direction


Exactly! All the ants are Nascar driving to the surge area.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Faith090886 said:


> If your sitting in a non-highlighted/non-surge area and a surge area pops up, can you tap in the surge area on your phone and the navigation will automatically give you turn by turn directions on how to get to that surge area, or do you have to manually type in the directions?


I don't know if you have this "feature" in LA, but in Miami sometimes we get a message saying there is high demand in an area and offering directions to drive there. We laugh and go on about our business.

As you get more experience you may see that some areas surge more than others. You'll soon notice which areas surge and stay surging for a while and which ones only have momentary surges. I have two of those momentary surge areas near me -- sometimes I can't decide which one to ignore first.

You may also learn that some areas which surge a lot actually don't have many riders. Around here, a surge on Key Biscayne is a big laugh cue. That means neither of the two riders seeking one-block rides can find one!

The other thing you want to think about is the nature of the area where surges occur. We get frequent surges on South Miami Beach...and they stay for a good while. But there are two things wrong -- a) most of the rides are very short, often minimum fare, and b) traffic is horrible so those short trips take forever. The key is not how heavy demand is; the key is whether you can *make any money* there.


----------



## that one girl (May 23, 2017)

I have noticed a few times here in kcmo that if our Royals lose the game there is no surge at the stadium. I wonder why that would be??...everyone's pissed and would rather walk home whilst kicking rocks on the way hmmmm I'd like to know why this is though seriously lol



Veju said:


> When I see a surge cloud I head in the opposite direction unless it's a big one that doesn't disappear after 5 minutes. The app is manipulating new drivers to fill in the cities gaps where drivers are few and far between.


I agree on my phone I have plane tracking. I was at the airport until230am the last plane landed and unloaded 2cars were in que no planes were going to be expected till 445am I started heading back to downtown the que size at the airport dropped to one. The airport then turned orange as though it was busy and surging there uhhh HELLO I HAVE PLANE TRACKING ON MY PHONE UBER LOL... See that was a big bunch of b.s. on ubers part due to no planes were expected for at least2 hours to land. I ignored it, then it went back to no surge... I didn't care if there was only one car there hell I was going home because I'm not sitting for 2 and a half to hours not to be paid for it...That is unfair for us the partners.. Ya know


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I don't know if you have this "feature" in LA, but in Miami sometimes we get a message saying there is high demand in an area and offering directions to drive there. We laugh and go on about our business.
> 
> As you get more experience you may see that some areas surge more than others. You'll soon notice which areas surge and stay surging for a while and which ones only have momentary surges. I have two of those momentary surge areas near me -- sometimes I can't decide which one to ignore first.
> 
> ...


If I lived in Miami, I'd camp the intercontinental on Wednesday mornings/afternoon.


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

Here in Scottsdale I know people are going to Old Town to party and stay 5 - 7 miles away from it because I want the rides GOING to Old Town not be right on top of it and just get the neighborhood people going there for a 1 - 2 mile fare. Just a tip for the early crowd going for dinner and drinks


----------



## Conor McGregor (Oct 1, 2016)

Turning your app off simply does not always work. 

If too many drivers have their apps off, the Uber Rider app will tell the rider that there is no Uber X available. 

I have experienced this in Key Biscayne, FL before. There was no surge after a big event when you'd expect the surge to be huge. 

Then, I turned the driver app on, and of course started getting a lot of pings. I ignored them all and noticed that the surge went up, because the Rider app must have been telling riders there was a driver nearby.

It might have been an isolated case because Key Biscayne is a barrier island off the coast of Miami, but just FYI. Don't know if anyone has experienced anything similar.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> Never ever ever ever chase a surge cloud. Used mostly to lure drivers to that area. *You will see that as you drive towards it the cloud will shrink and disappear on you.*
> 
> And the answer to your question is no, you can't tap in the phone for directions.


Happened to me i was chasing this cloud and it was vanishing just before i get near it. and popping in other places on map.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Conor McGregor said:


> Turning your app off simply does not always work.
> 
> If too many drivers have their apps off, the Uber Rider app will tell the rider that there is no Uber X available.
> 
> ...


The passenger opening the app is what causes the surge to start, so a ton of people suddenly opening the Uber app up is what would create the surge, you may have gone online at the beginning of a high demand area.


----------

